# Expats in Tan Binh district, Ho Chi Minh city, Vietnam



## Khuyen (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm a local.
I'm newly moved to Tan Binh district, Ho Chi Minh city, Vietnam.
I'm looking for meeting some expats here.


----------

